# Processor doesn't support NX



## Poppey (Aug 18, 2015)

I have just tried to install Windows 10 but got the error message that my processor doesn't support it.

It's on a very old Dell Dimension 3000 computer that I have been upgrading over time. One of the only things I haven't changed is the processor. However, I'm pretty sure it should be good enough to run it. 

It is an Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 90nm Technology 2.80GHz

I did think that I needed to enable something in the bios for it to support NX, but I can't find a setting for it anywhere. 

Does anyone know how I can fix it please?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have just tried to install Windows 10 but got the error message that my processor doesn't support it.
> 
> It's on a very old Dell Dimension 3000 computer that I have been upgrading over time


What "upgrading over time" have you done to that desktop?

All the original hardware in it is too old and too slow to run Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------



> One of the only things I haven't changed is the processor. However, I'm pretty sure it should be good enough to run it.
> 
> It is an Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 90nm Technology 2.80GHz


The Intel Pentium IV 2.80 GHz processor was introduced in early 2002, so it's about 13 years old.

It's a single-core model with a 533 MHz frontside bus speed.

It supports only 32-bit versions of Windows.

It's my guess you're trying to install a 64-bit version of Windows 10 in that desktop.


----------



## Poppey (Aug 18, 2015)

Nothing came up able it being 64-bit, but I will double check.

It was XP which I upgraded to 7, its got a much bigger hard drive and upgraded the RAM.

So will the processor I have just not ever be able to support it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It was XP which I upgraded to 7, its got a much bigger hard drive and upgraded the RAM.


The *Dell Dimension 3000* desktop supports a maximum of 2 GB of DDR PC2700(333 MHz) RAM, so you couldn't have increased it to any more than that.

It has an Intel 82865G integrated graphics devices which is not supported by Windows 7, so I'm guessing you added a graphics card that does.

It has an Intel PRO/100 VE ethernet device and Analog Devices ADI 198x audio device which should work okay with Windows 7, but I doubt they'll work with Windows 10.



> So will the processor I have just not ever be able to support it?


Its Intel Pentium IV 2.80 GHz processor is a single-core model and has a very low benchmark score of 327.

It doesn't have the speed and horsepower to run Windows 10.

-------------------------------------------------

I doubt that Windows 10 will allow itself to install in that desktop.

If through some miracle it does, it'll likely have the performance of a turtle and have non-working devices.

You should leave well enough alone and keep Windows 7 in that desktop.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Poppey (Aug 18, 2015)

flavallee said:


> The *Dell Dimension 3000* desktop supports a maximum of 2 GB of DDR PC2700(333 MHz) RAM, so you couldn't have increased it to any more than that.


Yes, it originally came with only 1GB which I upgraded to it's maximum of 2GB.



flavallee said:


> It has an Intel 82865G integrated graphics devices which is not supported by Windows 7, so I'm guessing you added a graphics card that does.


However, I did not upgrade the graphics card at all and Windows 7 works perfectly fine, so I think you are mistaken.



flavallee said:


> You should leave well enough alone and keep Windows 7 in that desktop.


Maybe. Or update the processor and graphics card. I'll see how it goes 

Thank you for your help on the matter


----------

